# Real Or Fake??



## etw926 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just received these in the mail today. What do you think?


----------



## etw926 (Jul 8, 2006)

2 more pics:


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

the truth is in the smoke


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't know but they sure look good!


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

they look good bro, Let use know after you fire one up.


----------



## grinch (Sep 30, 2006)

Whoa.....cool illusion! Check out the Monte "O" in the 3rd pic. It's changed black......I guess from the angle or something??


----------



## etw926 (Jul 8, 2006)

grinch said:


> Whoa.....cool illusion! Check out the Monte "O" in the 3rd pic. It's changed black......I guess from the angle or something??


LOL. Yeah it's the angle.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

I wouldn't worry bud. Based on contruction, wrapper colour, cap, I would say real deal. I'm north of the border and have tons (favorite Montie size).
Enjoy!!!


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Look fine to me.........:ss


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

They look fine, but why order if you weren't sure of the vendor?


----------



## etw926 (Jul 8, 2006)

StudentSmoker said:


> They look fine, but why order if you weren't sure of the vendor?


I've only smoked 1 ISOM in the 7 months I have been smoking cigars. I decided to take a chance with this vendor based on a friends recommendation, and bought a couple of 3 packs.


----------



## etw926 (Jul 8, 2006)

At least they look better than these 2 that a so called friend lol gave to me last week.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I would say they look a lot better than those. How do they smoke?


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

etw926 said:


> I just received these in the mail today. What do you think?


*REAL!*
*cigars look good
*bands look good
*3x3 box looks good
*stickers look good
*code looks good


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

SD Beerman gifted me 1 with the same box code... it was goooood:dr


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm no expert but they look pretty good. As others have said, smoke one and you'll know for sure. :ss


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Did you smoke one yet? I mean did you try one before posting?

ATL


----------



## etw926 (Jul 8, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Did you smoke one yet? I mean did you try one before posting?
> 
> ATL


No I haven't tried one yet.


----------



## etw926 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just finished smoking one a little while ago, and all I can say is WOW!!!!

Three things:

1.) Definitely the real deal. None of the NC's I have had can compare.

2.) The one cuban I thought I had a few months ago was definitely a fake.

3.) My bank account is going to be in trouble, because there is no going back.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Glad it was real and that you enjoyed it :ss


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Everything looks good with the exception of the seal which is slightly misaligned and not folded right at the middle of the shield. But as everyone says, if it smokes good...you've got the right stuff!!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

etw926 said:


> I just finished smoking one a little while ago, and all I can say is WOW!!!!
> 
> Three things:
> 
> ...


told ya they were smokin good..


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

yeah they look pretty good to me too... although I've recieved all my No.2's as gifts so I have no experience with the packaging.

but hey, you sure do chop a lot off... almost negating the benefit of the torpedo... 

but no worries... it's just preference, right?

(I tend to cut a lot off too)


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

yeah they look pretty good to me too... although I've recieved all my No.2's as gifts so I have no experience with the packaging.

but hey, you sure do chop a lot off... almost negating the benefit of the torpedo... 

but no worries... it's just preference, right?

(I tend to cut a lot off too)


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

etw926 said:


> I just finished smoking one a little while ago, and all I can say is WOW!!!!
> 
> Three things:
> 
> ...


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmm!!! are you going to finish that? :ss


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

OMG I just ruined a perfectly good keyboard with :dr


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks good bro - Smokem - :ss :ss


----------



## FraGil (Jan 25, 2007)

Not that it matters seeing as you've smoked one and made your mind up that they are genuine but I was going to say they looked legit to me.

And thanks to this post I have now picked out a Monte 2 to smoke tonight. (jun 06 batch I've got and they are smoking very nicely already)


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

easiest way to settle the "are they real" debate..
smoke one!

glad thats over, and with favorable outcome!

-hyp


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm thinking this was a nice thread.


----------

